# Pics of my O scale



## Jimmy (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice Jimmy.:thumbsup:

Do you have some aliens? They sell them do you know?

This time of year your cemetery needs some more ghouls.

Then after you spook it up post it in the T mans Fall thread.
Did you see the pumpkins the T man made out of acorns?

If you can't find what I am talking about let me know I will search for them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here you go,

pumpkins homemade.:thumbsup:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8612


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 21, 2011)

big ed said:


> Here you go,
> 
> pumpkins homemade.:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8612


Love it!!!


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 21, 2011)

big ed said:


> Nice Jimmy.:thumbsup:
> 
> Do you have some aliens? They sell them do you know?
> 
> ...


yes I have the aliens that came with my area 51 set. I'll put some in the cemetery and take some more pics!!!!

Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here are mine.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jimmy

A fun layout with a nice spooky theme. Who makes that trailer home? I like that.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 21, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Jimmy
> 
> A fun layout with a nice spooky theme. Who makes that trailer home? I like that.
> 
> ...


Railking by MTH


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I like the mobile home the best. The groom lake cars go nicely with the green aliens.
-Art


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

T-Man said:


> Here are mine.


Oooooooooooooooo....the claw!


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Where did you get the guy playing he harmonica?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Google "hobo o scale"

hobbylinc


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks T. I play a little harp when I'm not working on the layout.


----------



## kaitlinramey (Nov 3, 2011)

big ed said:


> Here you go,
> 
> pumpkins homemade.:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8612


i am going to try this one too.


----------

